# Route 66 and a long trip.



## acpeacemaker (Sep 1, 2021)

Well I've been contemplating on doing this for a long time. Yesterday I finally bit the bullet and went and got mostly everything I could think I'd need. I decided to take a bicycle tour solo across quite a few states. 

I've talked with a lot of state trooper headquarters to find out laws of riding on the shoulder/same laws as driving a motor vehicle etc. Most states from here west have nothing serious. Oklahoma cant ride turnpikes but no biggie. Starting in MO....

Can't say i'm not excited, but nervous or cautious is definitely there. My biggest concern is the country 2 lane highways with no shoulder.(Which is literally the beginning so I hope it doesnt ruin the whole thing.) 

My other fear is getting robbed. I have a custom sig .40 cal and a .38 special. But something keeps eating at me saying dont bring it like if I do, the worst will happen as expected. So I went and bought a nice lightweight quickdraw knife. 

The only other fear is I will be going South through Oklahoma into New Mexico. First city I've never been in is Roswell and on a bike...at night....so kinda erie. 

I will be taking lots of pics including night with an slr camera. Everyone that knows me, knows i like taking a lot of scenery pics. (From other posts)

If anyone has done anything like this and has any tips or anything cool to see please let me know.  I'm headed out.

Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 2, 2021)

Well...I'll do this like my Amazonite post. I'm hoping to get some aquamarines and sylvanite ore along the way from known areas I've been in the past. I might even go for some meteorite hunting down the road. 

Last night was very cool after the long week of heat with insane humidity that enables migraines. I ended up riding till my legs hardened up and dark out. Thinking maybe should get some creatine to put in my camelbak when i find a city.

Found a a small forest by a pond and threw my swiss bag on the ground and passed out. Woke up right before daylight to a goose with her babies in my face. Animals are always attracted to me for some reason. 

Andrew


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 2, 2021)

That's some nice wake-up call. :lol: 

Meteorite hunting would be cool. Are you doing it on a dry lake or a known strew field?
When I went to Australia I tried to do some hunting for australites (tectites), meteorites and gold. All I found in the desert were traces of the gold rush like lead bullets and rusty rivets from water distilleries. I had a great week at least and had to be contend with buying my Aussie meteorites on ebay. :mrgreen: 

Happy hunting and keep posting!

Göran


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 2, 2021)

They wouldn't stop biting my socks! Lol

Theres a dry lake bed I know of in New Mexico I thought about hunting the meteorites. Then I know of a field and a couple dried up lakes in Nevada. I've never hunted in Arizona but maybe. Hopefully if I find something it doesnt weigh 50lb with no way to carry it.

There's a mountain range in New Mexico I believe that is supposedly haunted with a lost treasure story. Supposedly anyone that goes in after dusk wont come back. Of course I'm the kind of person thats up for a challenge...

I would like to get up to Mountain of the Holy Cross in Colorado before the aspen start changing. That treasure story of spaniard gold is true. I've seen the caverns personally. 

All in all the ride is fairly comfortable. Only real complaint is i need saddlebags. They werent in any bike shops but online and i obviously wasnt going to be around. My main concern is keeping water on hand in the dryer climates.

Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 3, 2021)

Middle of nowhere...


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 4, 2021)

3 am, pouring rain so i figured I'd break for a few in a carwash bay i found open. Not going to lie my butt hurts, but I expected it. I might be 40 but i'm super thankful I didn't forget leg day lol. Cause my legs are still feeling it.

You might wonder why I chose the bike I did, instead of like an expensive highway style bike. I needed the versatility and i'm going to be in offroad mountain terrain at some point. I also didn't want super expensive because if something breaks (I did bring parts) or I decide to take an Uber for 4 hours I can give it away to a homeless person or someone. And pick up another bike somewhere down the road if I want. 

Are there any fly tyers on the forum or just any bug experts? I tied flys for almost 20 years and can't think of what this is on the yellow pole. Anyone have an idea? I thought dragonfly at first but no idea now. It was about 1 1/2 inches long.

Then i had another little guy come say hi on my pack while I was eating. (praying mantis)

Top speed so far 31mph

It's been a long day but I'm not done yet to hit my goal. 

Andrew


----------



## kurtak (Sep 5, 2021)

acpeacemaker said:


> Middle of nowhere...



Now that is an AWESOME pic --- thanks for posting 8) :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 5, 2021)

kurtak said:


> acpeacemaker said:
> 
> 
> > Middle of nowhere...
> ...



Thanks Kurt! It's pretty cool how some things you can only come across like this when you are just out in the elements 24/7. ❤


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 5, 2021)

I have ridden a long ways from 4 this morning till now. I have creatine loaded in my camelbak, icyhot slathered on both thighs, and tylenol extra strength going altogether. It rained a lot last night but now sunny and just hit 80°f. I slept on a park bench for 3 hrs under a pavillion lol..yipee 

I have not seen many great things through MO for most of it. Maybe its just i'm from here though so its not interesting. 10 miles from Granby, Mo. 

*This goose pic is from the other day, but i thought it came out really good is why im posting it.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 6, 2021)

Got sick today. I might have over done it with the creatine. But then a headache that made me almost go dizzy and black out. The one thing I have noticed is it makes it hard when no one is there to push you. (Even if you are just doing it for yourself.)

15 miles to the Oklahoma border! One state almost down. It has literally been evrery hill working against me today. I had to walk a few. One hill was 3 miles long and felt like it was straight up. Ugh

Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 7, 2021)

Been a long night...Hitched a ride, but got through a state I was dreading. 

Middle of New Mexico, 5 am and this is what i pulled up to.


----------



## Gold (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome to Corona!
A place where you don't know whither to ask for a beer or a mask! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 7, 2021)

Gold said:


> Welcome to Corona!
> A place where you don't know whither to ask for a beer or a mask! :lol: :lol: :lol:



Haha spot on! I was thinking same thing, but i got coffee and an alien lol.

Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 8, 2021)

Anyone wanna take a guess?


----------



## Gold (Sep 8, 2021)

El Paso!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 8, 2021)

Gold said:


> El Paso!


Yeah buddy!


----------



## Martijn (Sep 8, 2021)

acpeacemaker said:


> Middle of nowhere...



My wife wanted that one for her collection... if you don't mind. 
Beautiful capture of that cloud. It's been great to follow your journey so far. 
Keep us updated!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 8, 2021)

Martijn said:


> acpeacemaker said:
> 
> 
> > Middle of nowhere...
> ...



I don't mind ❤ There's a lot of people out there that are infatuated with clouds. Me included. This pic is for her. It's not mine but I would have loved to been there to see it. I have someone that commissioned a painting from it. This is Moscow. 

And most certainly will do! Thank you guys


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 8, 2021)

I'll still say you've missed your calling. You have such a great eye for photography. I still have this one as the background on my phone since 2017. I get a LOT of comments on it.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 8, 2021)

UncleBenBen said:


> I'll still say you've missed your calling. You have such a great eye for photography. I still have this one as the background on my phone since 2017. I get a LOT of comments on it.
> 
> IMG_2164.JPG



Thank you! That actually means a lot you still have it! ❤ I have so many different ones but that truly was an amazing sight! 

Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 8, 2021)

I almost forgot about these stupid things. But instead I got a flat tire last night. Changed it out only to get another flat on the other tire. I had 2 spare tubes that had slime in them for this reason. 
Does anyone have advice on these? I honestly don't think there is such thing.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 8, 2021)

I had that as my background for a long time too. Laptop died. I haven't bothered to replace the default background on the new one.

You really do have an eye to capitalize on the perfect opportunity. I've said it before, you really should look into selling your work.

Dave


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 13, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I had that as my background for a long time too. Laptop died. I haven't bothered to replace the default background on the new one.
> 
> You really do have an eye to capitalize on the perfect opportunity. I've said it before, you really should look into selling your work.
> 
> Dave



You sure have! Thanks Dave ❤


----------



## Gold (Sep 13, 2021)

acpeacemaker said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > I had that as my background for a long time too. Laptop died. I haven't bothered to replace the default background on the new one.
> ...



UPDATE ???


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm still in El Paso and will be for a short bit. Needing to see where a relationship is going to be. 

This is part of Mexico's mountains. (Im right on the border)

On a side note though. Are there any Range Rover fans on here? I know there's a lot of people that either hate them or love them. I used to work on a lot of them in Colorado. But i'm thinking of buying one here and ditching the bike. Still thought of buying a custom chopper but haven't seen anything I like.

But on the RR. I've been going to a lot of car lots in the evenings. (They are everywhere) But I don't really want the whole sales associate speech yet and im paying cash. My question though is. Whats the real difference on the 3.0l supercharged v6 compared to the 3.0 v8. I'm looking at 2019-2020. Other than one is a 6 and the 8. I know the sports ive found are the supercharged v6. But the autobiography can be an 8. Which can be around another $40k+

Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 13, 2021)

Gold said:


> acpeacemaker said:
> 
> 
> > FrugalRefiner said:
> ...



Haha sorry, ive been busy with a kid I have here. I'll be in this general area for about 2 more weeks.


----------



## Gold (Sep 13, 2021)

Buy a Toyota! Save your money!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 13, 2021)

Gold said:


> Buy a Toyota! Save your money!



LOL, all I heard was go buy the 94 Supra I always wanted.  
Actually, I was looking at some really nice 4Runners not long ago. I like the beefy ones of course. I had a T-100 that lived forever.


----------



## Lou (Sep 13, 2021)

Keep the bike if you buy the Range Rover. You will need it to continue your travels.

That’s one of those things you lease.

Heck, screw the 4runner. Get a Land Cruiser and be done with it. 

Source: I was stupid enough to have newer model RRs.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 13, 2021)

Lou said:


> Keep the bike if you buy the Range Rover. You will need it to continue your travels. *LOL*
> 
> That’s one of those things you lease.
> *True, I could agree with that. I did have an 80's model on lift used for crawling, but nothing like the over expensive and new.*
> ...


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 17, 2021)

As some that know this area...it's like 90% cartel. Not even exaggerated. There's a lot of military warnings that talk about you shouldn't be out after 10 etc. If you aren't military you are in sort of the yellow. If they find out you are military, welp...it can get bad real fast. 
Me though. I'm just friendly with anyone or try to be. I took a homeless guy shopping and and tried to make him feel like he was worth something. It's just how I am. Try to mix life up a little bit.

I'm going peridot hunting over the next 3-4 days. Wish me luck.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 27, 2021)

Haven't had many exciting pics yet. Locations of fun destinations are underway. But, got done eating dinner earlier to come out to a parking lot and watch one of my favorite things. Lightning. Just my camera phone with these though...


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 6, 2021)

Well things are starting to get interesting. I didn't know I'd be on a car and truck buying mission. I have come across this multiple times now. It just keeps calling me. Saying please use your painting magic. I'm going to make an offer on it tomorrow as the guy wants 10k obo. It's in pretty decent shape. 401 v8 1962 Buick LeSabre

Andrew


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 6, 2021)

I can appreciate anything that's almost as old as me and can still get down the road.  

I assume the racoon tail is included. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 6, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I can appreciate anything that's almost as old as me and can still get down the road.
> 
> I assume the racoon tail is included. :lol:
> 
> Dave



I feel like I need an overhaul due about 10 years ago myself. 

Yes tail included! Lol. It probably won't stay after what I have in mind though. 

Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 9, 2021)

Kinda at a loss on this one. I set a base area that I have checked everyday and stayed at. It's massive rock piles that is mostly 40-50 lb ankle breakers. But nestled in the middle I have cleared a pit. I have 3 bags I leave here if I need them. 80lb carry all that has a lot of food type stuff. A regular bag with clothes, and then a day bag that is lightweight I carry battery packs and anything else. So being a kid from the sticks, dealing with animals has been just a common thing for me. Whether bear, deer, dogs, or anything. I have a heavy duty tarp I was rolling my bags up in and then literally stacking those very same 40-50lb rocks on top. (Completely covered.)It's done its job very well....until tonight...

I just got back cause I needed a few things and realized several of those large rocks were moved. The tarp Completely chewed through. A backpack completely chewed through. A new family size bag of cheesy chips chewed through. But none eaten? Okay then there was a piece of plastic that I found that had chocolate on it. 

What baffles me is these rocks are so heavy. I know dogs can move a lot of weight being the right kind but still emphasizing how heavy these are. Plus why wouldn't it eat the chips? All my dogs have loved these kind... plus I haven't seen one dog. Maybe one stray chihuahua the entire time. Only other animal I can think of is a fox. But not with this kind of weight.

Andrew


----------

